# Diffusing of co2 methods.



## Puntius (29 Jul 2017)

Hello everyone. 

I have been reading up that co2 reactors are the best for bigger tanks 75 gallon. Diy co2 reactors like attached are known to breakdown all co2 into the water channel when being diffused through co2 reactors.. Which methods of diffusing are used by every with 4 footers and bigger tanks.. I used a similar co2 reactor on my last high tech tank and im back after a few years and want to add co2 etc to my current planted tank. Please advise. 




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jul 2017)

On my 500l Im using two Inline atomisers one is fitted pre Fluval FX6 filter on low BBS and the other is on an independent line with a Very High BBS rate. using a pH controler , PLC and twin soleniod valves. Which controls the CO2 injection. cant have a too high BBS on atomiser on filter as I get gas build up in filter so set low constant on during CO2 period, High BBS is switched on and off during CO2 period via pH probe and PLC.
Its been working well and have even managed to get the time to get a 1pH drop down to about 1hr 20mins with my setup. 
The main issue is the inline atomisers I got at the time was CO2 Atomizer Diffuser System 16/22mm and filter uses 25mm internal piping so did some plumbing to keep the flow rate up, compounded as doing a room divider so only small part of tank against the wall.




which work fine, even if cleaning them is a pain.

JBL have since brought out JBL ProFlora Direct 19/25 and the larger bore diameter and their claim of increased efficiency and smaller bubbles has had my eye on them for some time. even picked on up from LFS in the 16/22 size. But it leaked so returned it. But ordered another in the 19/25 size and fitted that, and that leaked again. Drawing air if used pre pump without CO2 on which gave large bubbles, if fitted post pump I got a drip of water from it  even with PTFE .

So not to be put off, I cemented the leaking joint which fixed the leak (red arrow)



 I did pre soak the diaphragm for couple of days but it can take a few days for the diaphragm to work properly and get the finest bubbles so plan to see how it goes day two use starts today. Yesterday I started the CO2 period early on a relatively low BBS the mist was very fine but no way was it going to get the pH drop as after an hour it had only got a 0.3pH drop. so upped the BBS and bubbles size increased, hour later up the BBS again, still took too long to get the [CO2] right. So WC this morning then try two later today. 

Oh used three 6.5 KG CO2 cylinders in 6 months on tank. Also just got a 50l tank and the CO2 on that is so easy in comparison.

Did look into the cerges reactors but the noise, reduced flow plus the size of tank I was put off them

Im using the High CO2 injection rate with surface agitation approach.

Hope that helps


----------



## Daveslaney (30 Jul 2017)

A APS filter booster half filled with bac balls fitted after a inline diffuser on the outflow works well. Theese will fit either 19/25 or 16/22 pipe depending on which valves you use on the filter booster, There is a slight reduction in flow but the co2 gets dissolved near 100% so no bubbles in the tank and less co2 wastage.


----------



## Zeus. (30 Jul 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> A APS filter booster half filled with bac balls fitted after a inline diffuser on the outflow works well. These will fit either 19/25 or 16/22 pipe depending on which valves you use on the filter booster, There is a slight reduction in flow but the co2 gets dissolved near 100% so no bubbles in the tank and less co2 wastage.



Was thinking about some DIY setup like that - not a bad price either  but will it fit space wise


----------



## Puntius (1 Aug 2017)

Anymore inputs my fellow hobbyists.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbark (1 Aug 2017)

On my 300l I did run a DIY reactor inline from filter outlet, but don't bother anymore. Just like Zeus I atomise into my external filter inlet (Eheim 700 pro3e), don't have any issue with over gassing in filter.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> A APS filter booster half filled with bac balls fitted after a inline diffuser on the outflow works well. Theese will fit either 19/25 or 16/22 pipe depending on which valves you use on the filter booster, There is a slight reduction in flow but the co2 gets dissolved near 100% so no bubbles in the tank and less co2 wastage.



Just ordered a couple of these will see how it works


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2017)

geoffbark said:


> don't have any issue with over gassing in filter.



Mines Ok up to about 2-3 BBS at 50PSI any higher and it starts making some noise late in the photo period. But my BBS rate on the independent line is crazy fast, needle well open, have to adjust the working pressure on the duel stage to get it to change. If I change the working pressure the Filter line CO2 increases too. Glad I have a pH controller to control it. Took 1hr 35mims to get pH drop today ten mins faster than yesterday, Maybe the JBL is still bedding in.


----------



## agol77 (2 Aug 2017)

I've got a 6' tank, with sump, so about 1200litres in total, and I use an Aqua Medic reactor, which is working great. Before I got it, I tried a few different diffusers and atomisers, and couldn't get my drop checker to turn green, but with the Aqua Medic, it's green at lights on, and the plants are doing better than ever. It gets the thumbs up from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (2 Aug 2017)

agol77 said:


> Aqua Medic reactor



So one off these ?

with a 12/16 conection.

So does drop/colour change in 2Hrs ?


----------



## Puntius (2 Aug 2017)

Similar to the diy co2 reactors with bioballls.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## agol77 (2 Aug 2017)

Zeus. said:


> So one off these ?View attachment 109543with a 12/16 conection.
> 
> So does drop/colour change in 2Hrs ?



Yes, that's the one. I only have a 1000lt/h pump running it at the minute, but may upgrade that at some point. The CO2 comes on two hours before the lights, and goes off an hour before lights out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (4 Aug 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> A APS filter booster half filled with bac balls fitted after a inline diffuser on the outflow works well.



A few pm's with 'Dave' about his setup details. Thanks again for the help Dave 

Just fitted my twin filter boosters on independant line with ehiem 3000+ pump in a 'rough try way' with what fittings I had handy. Got a good deal on Bac balls 400 for £18 used bag and half in each booster thats 60 balls in each filter ATM





 not changing the CO2 BBS rate or PSI  feed to the atomiser and No bubbles in tank relatively  Obviously bit of air in the pipes/boosters still which should clear in a few days, pretty quiet too.

Plan to try it a few days seeing how long pH drop takes etc, plus awaiting some fittings as usual  and plan to fit it post FX6 filter if all goes well as the water will be flowing full time on that line and extra filtration from the moving Bac Balls too


----------

